# Text Edit: page numbering



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

I mostly use Text Edit for writing as it is uncomplicated and, well, it gets the job done. I do not have MS Word but do have Open Office. I find for what I do Open Office is too much of a PITA to open (X11) and close so I stick with Text Edit.

One slight problem though is that I can not figure out how to get the pages to be printed with numbers when I want. I see that there is in prefs/new doc a box to be checked that reads 'number pages when printing', and I have checked this but still the pages remain unnumbered when I print.

Any ideas? There has to be, I tell myself, some way of numbering pages with Text Edit.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you with the numbering issue in Text Edit. I just tried to print both a txt and rtf file, and both printed without page numbers.

I use Pages for most of my writing now. It does page numbering quite well.

I also used to use OO, but also found it to be a big pain. I use NeoOffice now for most stuff from work. It is java, some people don't like that, but it works OK for me, and you don't need X11. Stay tuned - OpenOffice is supposed to be released soon for MacOS X. No X11 - that will be great!


Pete


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

BerlinerCa said:


> I mostly use Text Edit for writing as it is uncomplicated and, well, it gets the job done. I do not have MS Word but do have Open Office. I find for what I do Open Office is too much of a PITA to open (X11) and close so I stick with Text Edit.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is possible. I am playing with it now and can't see how it would be done


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

> Sorry I can't help you with the numbering issue in Text Edit. I just tried to print both a txt and rtf file, and both printed without page numbers.


Thanks anyway. I assume by the lack of answers to my question that you can not number the pages when printing with Text Edit. I find this astounding. How hard can that be to have that as an option. 



> I also used to use OO, but also found it to be a big pain. I use NeoOffice now for most stuff from work. It is java, some people don't like that, but it works OK for me, and you don't need X11. Stay tuned - OpenOffice is supposed to be released soon for MacOS X. No X11 - that will be great!


Perhaps I will try NeoOffice again. I DLed it once but it seemed to work exactly the same way OO worked and needed X11. Maybe I hallucinated this...


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

BerlinerCa said:


> Thanks anyway. I assume by the lack of answers to my question that you can not number the pages when printing with Text Edit. I find this astounding. How hard can that be to have that as an option.


Especially when it is an option in the preferences. Maybe this is a bug to submit to Apple.



BerlinerCa said:


> Perhaps I will try NeoOffice again. I DLed it once but it seemed to work exactly the same way OO worked and needed X11. Maybe I hallucinated this...


It's always been java - it looked more like OO before, but is more aquafied in appearance now.

You can also try ThinkFree Online for an online office suite as opposed to OO or NO.


Pete


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Try TextWrangler - 

http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/

Prints page numbers in the form "Page 5 of 10"

TextWrangler is the free version of BBEdit.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

Interesting, if you print to PDF, or 'preview' both show the 'page x of xx' footers (with the header document name and date).

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------

